# Do you miss your childhood?



## mamameya (Aug 28, 2013)

And if you do, would you want to stay a kid forever? I definitely would.

No money to worry about
No bills to pay
No dramas
No relationship problem


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 28, 2013)

OK, you asked!
There's too many faults, starting with combining the first two.
No money...
(who's paying for your food and shelter - the "childhood money fairy"?)
So who IS responsible to provide you with your toys?

I take it that "no dramas", includes "no comedies/fun"? What a picture of a "happy" life!

No Relationship problems? You mean you live by yourself? That takes me back to the first item "No money (or food, or shelter)

No, I don't miss my childhood.
If you were to stay a kid forever, that would also follow that you would have the same adults in your life - forever
How does that make you feel? Still want to stay a kid forever?

When I was a child, I though as a child
When I grew up, I put away childish things.
(paraphrasing just a little  )


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 29, 2013)

I hated being (treated as) a child. 
I'd hate being a child forever, especially if it also meant having to go thru the childhood with my parents again and again, with everything THEY wanted in my life. Thanks but I'm much happier now.
If the past seems romantic or idyllic because it was simpler (like one's childhood generally seems to for many), simplify your life. Just because there are 693 cable channels in the TV doesn't mean you have to spend hours watching mediocre drama and reality TV. Just because the houses are generally bigger doesn't mean you have to have a huger house than you want or with things you don't care around you. If you liked books as a kid, read more


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 29, 2013)

I hated being a kid.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 30, 2013)

Satcomer said:


> I hated being a kid.



Let me explain. When I was a kid (7) a dump truck hit my bike (he was in the wrong) in almost killed me and sent me to the hospital for 6 months with other surgeries to fix my broken face (I did a Superman into a guard rail with old early 70's open faced helmets) and spending almost 2 years out of school (had tutors). Then when all that seem to be in the past (all my surgeries were done before my 12th birthday) my Mother (new on my birthday) was given the death sentence of Leukemia. 

Fun childhood, NOT!


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 4, 2013)

That's some rough time as a kid, Satcomer.


----------



## reed (Oct 17, 2013)

Just playing stickball in the street. And my first kiss with a girl.


----------



## pds (Jan 30, 2020)

Miss it? I’ve carried it with me every day of my life, endlessly adding new shades and colors, always building. It’s with me with every interaction with adult 7 year olds and 2 year olds and every precocious child. It allows me to wonder at the beauty of today.

There’re good times and hard times always. If you try to crawl into a perceived “good time” I think you’ll find that it was hard then too.


----------

